# Eheim 2232 making a light rattle noise, advice please?



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

Bought an Eheim ecco 2232 used and it worked perfectly in the first few days. After doing a water change and turning the filter back on I notice a faint rattling noise.

Best way to describe the noise is it's like water water boiling in one of those plastic electronic water kettles except fainter.

Now I can't seem to get rid of the noise.

I've tried:

Re-priming the filter. (Did this several times, even manually filled it to the top and closed it myself)
Shaking it while it's on to release any air pockets.
Cleaning the impeller assembly.

It's getting a little irritating as the filter is in my bedroom.

Any advice on other things to try?


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Hi Aaron:

Air being sucked in, pinched O-ring. Are you restricting the intake with the valve? Limit flow only at the outflow only. Abit too much possibility.

I hate trouble shooting remotely. If you bring it over, I can check it out. I do have two of those Ecco running.

You know I would gladly buy that back  if you did not break something that is


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

martialid10t said:


> Bought an Eheim ecco 2232 used and it worked perfectly in the first few days. After doing a water change and turning the filter back on I notice a faint rattling noise.
> 
> Best way to describe the noise is it's like water water boiling in one of those plastic electronic water kettles except fainter.
> 
> ...


You should always put the filter back after maintenance with no water. Once you open the valve it will fill your canister for you and expel the air. If you manually fill it you will have an air pocket. The noise is likely the impeller bouncing around in the well due to trapped air. Shaking it will not necessarily clear it and if left, can damage the impeller or worse the motor head.


----------

